# Cystic pimple



## LivingDeadGirl

*Can anyone help me? I have a cystic pimple on the side of my chin and is huge. I heard that apple cider vinegar gets rid of it or brings it to the surface of the skin but when I tried it, it didn't do much for me. Is there anything else I can try?*


----------



## missnadia

Uhh.. either a drop of tea tree oil or Benzoyl Peroxide would dry it out..


----------



## Ave18

I'm not sure I can help with that, but for future refrence I 've had the Zeno gadjet for about a month &amp; it works great on large pimples. It's especially good when you can feel a pimple starting b/c it'll usually "kill" it before the pimple really surfaces. It's pricey, but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## fickledpink

Try a honey and baking soda mask. Works great for me!


----------



## han

what is a cystic pimple and how is it diffrent than other pimples.. im sorry for being duh!


----------



## TylerD

Han a cysts is really big and its a big Red bump and super painful, you can tell the difference between it trust me. A cyst hurts like crazy!!! Sorry you got one. Spot treat with Tea Tree Oil thats what I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly

Your physician can inject it to greatly increase the healing time.

Sorry, I don't know what is in the injection - talk with your doctor.


----------



## Juliaz

You can get a cortisone injection @ the doctor's. Usually makes it go away within hours; if not, usually with a day or so. Just DO NOT "play" with it or try to squeeze it (a lot of people try to relieve the pain - only to make it worse).


----------



## TylerD

Cortisone injection, wonder why i never got them prob cuz I never asked haha.. Yes that would be your best bet and it doesnt hurt anymore then it does right now. Yes dont touch it, that is good advice. They scar easy.


----------



## chic_chica

what is a zeno gadjet?? sound interesting....what is it cost and what does it do exactly.


----------



## Leony

Ditto on Cortisone injection, but it's pricey.

I'd just leave it and use spot treatment, tea tree.


----------



## korina981

hmmm so does that mean cortisone cream would be helpful?


----------



## Momo

I feel your mortification, really. My friend had a huge Halloween party and I got a cystic pimple right before it, right on my nose! I was meeting all these people for the first time... I wonder if they thought I was dressing up as a witch. It's really embarrassing and makes me feel like everyone but me has perfect skin.


----------



## Aquilah

Are the cystic pimples the ones that seem to grow under the skin? If so, I've had a few. While trying a topical worked with it going away faster, I do still have a slight mark from them.


----------



## 4getmeNot

Just do a spot treatment on it and try not to pick. Yes, you can use a cortozone cream..it will help with the swelling. Or you can use some other kind of spot treatment.


----------



## Dragonfly

A cystic pimple takes several days to come to the surface. It looks like a boil.

It is very painful to the touch. Squeezing it does nothing except make it look redder than it already is.

If it does break, only watery liquid comes out. The core remains in side.

It stays on the surface for several days until it finally subsides.

These pimples cause scarring whether you pick at them or not.

Cystic acne does not respond to over the counter products or home made masks. A dermatologist and prescription medications are the only things that help.


----------



## rlise

omg, those are the most awful things ever. i used to get them quite often as a teenager, but not somuch now. i used to use cortizone cream, althou i was told a number of things to try and did but none of them really worked! sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LivingDeadGirl

*Thanks to all for the help! Usually if I get these, they go away with apple cider vinegar but for some reason it didn't work this time. I'll try the tea tree oil and see it it'll do it for me. *


----------



## ivette

:dito: jules


----------



## jessimau

I had a couple cystic pimples and my Dr prescribed Erythromycin gel to apply at night for 5 days at a time. It's *much* better now, but still red. Salicylic acid is the only thing that seems to help fade the red marks.


----------



## monniej

the mama lotion worked really well for me.


----------



## anjanasadil

definetely try applying a benzoyl peroxide product on your face..several times a day. neutrogena On-The-Spot is great because it doesnt dry out your skin!:rockwoot:


----------



## mahrisa

The doctor could give you differin or some kinda cream like that, it'll seriously make it go away in like a day or two


----------



## Dubsbelle

Spot treat with:

- Aspirin mask

- Queen Helen Mint Julep mask

And def DON'T pick at those!

If you can, I second the CORTISONE shot...gets rid of em within 24-48 hrs.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi,

Well said!


----------



## Lauren

whatever you do don't touch them and use tea tree oil to kill it!


----------

